# Stops after 15+ minutes



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

This is not a life or death matter, but I have a couple old single stage Toros. They start and work great for over 15 minutes. Then they stop. Prime and then they start right up & go again, but stop after a few minutes. Next day they do the same thing. Trying to figure out why. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Gas shortages. Not quite total but fairly close to plugged supply.
Plugged filters. Filling both out of the same gas can?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Gas caps not venting properly ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bad diaphram in the carb if those are s200/620's you are talking about


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

S200s. Both carbs removed & cleaned out. New carb kits/diaphragms. Fuel tanks were cleaned. New gas hoses. New gas caps. Gas from same can with the correct mix. Weird. Repeat the above I guess. ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

diaphram installed backwards maybe, i hear they only go in one way to work properly. there is a thread on here about the instalation of the diaphram


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would go along with what Beer Ghost said and say possibly the gas cap are not venting causing them to starve the engine. Best way to check would be to just run the engine with the cap loose without spilling gas. Its quite common with Tecumseh engines. since you said new gas caps have you tried your old ones to see if there is any difference.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Valve clearance has become diminished. Compression falls and timing wanders off when hot.

Or are these 2 stroke engines?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Notes said:


> This is not a life or death matter, but I have a couple old single stage Toros.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


I would recommend you posting what models you are working on.

Don't overlook the ignition (coil, etc.) and check for lack of spark when the machine dies. I had a CCR2000 doing the same thing.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

WE have to keep in mind this problem is common to both machines. The operator, the repairs, the gas are the common items. I go with that diaphram causing fuel pump action to fail if both were changed.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Diaphragms were both new & installed by me, so either both were defective or I installed them incorrectly. I can take a look, but if they aren’t torn I’m not sure what I would be looking for. Appreciate all the suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

There were two different carbs used on the S200's. One has an "F" stamped on the throat of the carb and requires different placement of the gasket\diaphragm. Could they be installed wrong?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a video that talks about changing those diaphragms and the F stamped on the carb. No idea what difference it makes and he says he has no idea either, but he just follows the way Tecumseh says to do it.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Again, not an emergency - but I feel challenged. Took the covers off to do another diaphragm install, and found gas collected in the bottom cover. There’s a flex nipple for the primer hose in the metal carb cover. Could that be leaking?


----------



## Big Fish Billy (Feb 6, 2014)

uberT said:


> I would recommend you posting what models you are working on.
> 
> Don't overlook the ignition (coil, etc.) and check for lack of spark when the machine dies. I had a CCR2000 doing the same thing.


Ditto Dat Guy.......had this happen on a few engines, always was the coil, one was even a new coil, failing.


----------

